# NVidia oder KT400 Problem???

## Udo

Also,erst mal muss ich sagen,das System läuft mit einer Geforce3 auf einem Alten a7v von Asus.

Jetzt habe ich nur ein Board von Epox 8k9a und Prozessor,sowie 1Gig RAM eingebaut.

Alle anderen kompnenten(Grafikkarte ect.) sind wieder verwendet worden.

Nun zu meinem Problem:

Sobald der Nvidia Treiber gestartet wird,gibt es ein Grafikmischmasch(es müsste das Nvidialogo erscheinen) auf dem Schirm und das System hängt.Selbst zwischen den Konsolen ist kein umschalten mehr möglich.

Jetzt habe ich sämtliche Kernel durch und alle Einstellung bezüglich AGP im Bios und Xfree durchgetestet.

Leider ohne Erfolg.

Seltsam ist es,das es so wie es konfiguriert ist unter dem alten Board läuft. 

Irgendwann reagiert das System auf einen Reset und macht einen shutdown.

Ich habe noch Suse8.1 auf der einer Partition,da wird der Nvidia Treiber ohne Probleme gestartet.

Irgendwie seltsam.

Hier mal meine Xfree.log:

XFree86 Version 4.2.1 / X Window System

(protocol Version 11, revision 0, vendor release 6600)

Release Date: 3 September 2002

	If the server is older than 6-12 months, or if your card is

	newer than the above date, look for a newer version before

	reporting problems.  (See http://www.XFree86.Org/)

Build Operating System: Linux 2.4.19-gentoo-r9 i686 [ELF] 

Module Loader present

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

         (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

         (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/XFree86.0.log", Time: Mon Dec  2 14:30:37 2002

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/XF86Config"

(==) ServerLayout "Simple Layout"

(**) |-->Screen "Screen 1" (0)

(**) |   |-->Monitor "BLACK-TFT-SHARP"

(**) |   |-->Device "NVIDIA GeForce"

(**) |-->Input Device "Mouse1"

(**) |-->Input Device "Keyboard1"

(**) Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

(**) Option "XkbRules" "xfree86"

(**) XKB: rules: "xfree86"

(**) Option "XkbModel" "pc104"

(**) XKB: model: "pc104"

(**) Option "XkbLayout" "de"

(**) XKB: layout: "de"

(==) Keyboard: CustomKeycode disabled

(**) FontPath set to "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/local/,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/misc/,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/:unscaled,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/:unscaled,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Type1/,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Speedo/,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/"

(**) RgbPath set to "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/rgb"

(==) ModulePath set to "/usr/X11R6/lib/modules"

(--) using VT number 7

(II) Open APM successful

(II) Module ABI versions:

	XFree86 ANSI C Emulation: 0.1

	XFree86 Video Driver: 0.5

	XFree86 XInput driver : 0.3

	XFree86 Server Extension : 0.1

	XFree86 Font Renderer : 0.3

(II) Loader running on linux

(II) LoadModule: "bitmap"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/fonts/libbitmap.a

(II) Module bitmap: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

	compiled for 4.2.1, module version = 1.0.0

	Module class: XFree86 Font Renderer

	ABI class: XFree86 Font Renderer, version 0.3

(II) Loading font Bitmap

(II) LoadModule: "pcidata"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libpcidata.a

(II) Module pcidata: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

	compiled for 4.2.1, module version = 0.1.0

	ABI class: XFree86 Video Driver, version 0.5

(II) PCI: Probing config type using method 1

(II) PCI: Config type is 1

(II) PCI: stages = 0x03, oldVal1 = 0x8000602c, mode1Res1 = 0x80000000

(II) PCI: PCI scan (all values are in hex)

(II) PCI: 00:00:0: chip 1106,3189 card 1106,3189 rev 00 class 06,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:01:0: chip 1106,b168 card 0000,0000 rev 00 class 06,04,00 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 00:09:0: chip 10ec,8139 card 10ec,8139 rev 10 class 02,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:0a:0: chip 13c1,1000 card 13c1,1000 rev 12 class 01,04,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:0c:0: chip 1102,0002 card 1102,0020 rev 07 class 04,01,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:10:0: chip 1106,3038 card 1695,3005 rev 80 class 0c,03,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:10:1: chip 1106,3038 card 1695,3005 rev 80 class 0c,03,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:10:2: chip 1106,3038 card 1695,3005 rev 80 class 0c,03,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:10:3: chip 1106,3104 card 1695,3005 rev 82 class 0c,03,20 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:11:0: chip 1106,3177 card 1106,3177 rev 00 class 06,01,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:11:1: chip 1106,0571 card 1695,3005 rev 06 class 01,01,8a hdr 00

(II) PCI: 01:00:0: chip 10de,0201 card 10b0,0854 rev a3 class 03,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: End of PCI scan

(II) LoadModule: "scanpci"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libscanpci.a

(II) Module scanpci: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

	compiled for 4.2.1, module version = 0.1.0

	ABI class: XFree86 Video Driver, version 0.5

(II) UnloadModule: "scanpci"

(II) Unloading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libscanpci.a

(II) Host-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 0: bridge is at (0:0:0), (-1,0,0), BCTRL: 0x08 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 0 I/O range:

	[0] -1	0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) Bus 0 non-prefetchable memory range:

	[0] -1	0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) Bus 0 prefetchable memory range:

	[0] -1	0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 1: bridge is at (0:1:0), (0,1,1), BCTRL: 0x0c (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 1 I/O range:

(II) Bus 1 non-prefetchable memory range:

	[0] -1	0xd4000000 - 0xdbffffff (0x8000000) MX[B]

(II) Bus 1 prefetchable memory range:

	[0] -1	0xdc000000 - 0xe3ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-ISA bridge:

(II) Bus -1: bridge is at (0:17:0), (0,-1,0), BCTRL: 0x08 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus -1 I/O range:

(II) Bus -1 non-prefetchable memory range:

(II) Bus -1 prefetchable memory range:

(--) PCI:*(1:0:0) NVidia GeForce3 Ti 200 rev 163, Mem @ 0xd4000000/24, 0xdc000000/26, 0xe0000000/19

(II) Addressable bus resource ranges are

	[0] -1	0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

	[1] -1	0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) OS-reported resource ranges:

	[0] -1	0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

	[1] -1	0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

	[2] -1	0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

	[3] -1	0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

	[4] -1	0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

	[5] -1	0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

	[6] -1	0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) Active PCI resource ranges:

	[0] -1	0xe4011000 - 0xe40110ff (0x100) MX[B]

	[1] -1	0xe4010000 - 0xe40100ff (0x100) MX[B]

	[2] -1	0xd0000000 - 0xd3ffffff (0x4000000) MX[B]

	[3] -1	0xe0000000 - 0xe007ffff (0x80000) MX[B](B)

	[4] -1	0xdc000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x4000000) MX[B](B)

	[5] -1	0xd4000000 - 0xd4ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

	[6] -1	0x0000e800 - 0x0000e80f (0x10) IX[B]

	[7] -1	0x0000e400 - 0x0000e41f (0x20) IX[B]

	[8] -1	0x0000e000 - 0x0000e01f (0x20) IX[B]

	[9] -1	0x0000dc00 - 0x0000dc1f (0x20) IX[B]

	[10] -1	0x0000d800 - 0x0000d81f (0x20) IX[B]

	[11] -1	0x0000d400 - 0x0000d40f (0x10) IX[B]

	[12] -1	0x0000d000 - 0x0000d0ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) Active PCI resource ranges after removing overlaps:

	[0] -1	0xe4011000 - 0xe40110ff (0x100) MX[B]

	[1] -1	0xe4010000 - 0xe40100ff (0x100) MX[B]

	[2] -1	0xd0000000 - 0xd3ffffff (0x4000000) MX[B]

	[3] -1	0xe0000000 - 0xe007ffff (0x80000) MX[B](B)

	[4] -1	0xdc000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x4000000) MX[B](B)

	[5] -1	0xd4000000 - 0xd4ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

	[6] -1	0x0000e800 - 0x0000e80f (0x10) IX[B]

	[7] -1	0x0000e400 - 0x0000e41f (0x20) IX[B]

	[8] -1	0x0000e000 - 0x0000e01f (0x20) IX[B]

	[9] -1	0x0000dc00 - 0x0000dc1f (0x20) IX[B]

	[10] -1	0x0000d800 - 0x0000d81f (0x20) IX[B]

	[11] -1	0x0000d400 - 0x0000d40f (0x10) IX[B]

	[12] -1	0x0000d000 - 0x0000d0ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) OS-reported resource ranges after removing overlaps with PCI:

	[0] -1	0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

	[1] -1	0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

	[2] -1	0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

	[3] -1	0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

	[4] -1	0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

	[5] -1	0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

	[6] -1	0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) All system resource ranges:

	[0] -1	0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

	[1] -1	0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

	[2] -1	0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

	[3] -1	0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

	[4] -1	0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

	[5] -1	0xe4011000 - 0xe40110ff (0x100) MX[B]

	[6] -1	0xe4010000 - 0xe40100ff (0x100) MX[B]

	[7] -1	0xd0000000 - 0xd3ffffff (0x4000000) MX[B]

	[8] -1	0xe0000000 - 0xe007ffff (0x80000) MX[B](B)

	[9] -1	0xdc000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x4000000) MX[B](B)

	[10] -1	0xd4000000 - 0xd4ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

	[11] -1	0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

	[12] -1	0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[13] -1	0x0000e800 - 0x0000e80f (0x10) IX[B]

	[14] -1	0x0000e400 - 0x0000e41f (0x20) IX[B]

	[15] -1	0x0000e000 - 0x0000e01f (0x20) IX[B]

	[16] -1	0x0000dc00 - 0x0000dc1f (0x20) IX[B]

	[17] -1	0x0000d800 - 0x0000d81f (0x20) IX[B]

	[18] -1	0x0000d400 - 0x0000d40f (0x10) IX[B]

	[19] -1	0x0000d000 - 0x0000d0ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) LoadModule: "dbe"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libdbe.a

(II) Module dbe: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

	compiled for 4.2.1, module version = 1.0.0

	Module class: XFree86 Server Extension

	ABI class: XFree86 Server Extension, version 0.1

(II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER

(II) LoadModule: "extmod"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libextmod.a

(II) Module extmod: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

	compiled for 4.2.1, module version = 1.0.0

	Module class: XFree86 Server Extension

	ABI class: XFree86 Server Extension, version 0.1

(II) Loading extension SHAPE

(II) Loading extension MIT-SUNDRY-NONSTANDARD

(II) Loading extension BIG-REQUESTS

(II) Loading extension SYNC

(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

(II) Loading extension XC-MISC

(II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

(II) Loading extension XFree86-Misc

(II) Loading extension DPMS

(II) Loading extension FontCache

(II) Loading extension TOG-CUP

(II) Loading extension Extended-Visual-Information

(II) Loading extension XVideo

(II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

(II) LoadModule: "type1"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/fonts/libtype1.a

(II) Module type1: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

	compiled for 4.2.1, module version = 1.0.1

	Module class: XFree86 Font Renderer

	ABI class: XFree86 Font Renderer, version 0.3

(II) Loading font Type1

(II) Loading font CID

(II) LoadModule: "freetype"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/fonts/libfreetype.a

(II) Module freetype: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

	compiled for 4.2.1, module version = 1.1.10

	Module class: XFree86 Font Renderer

	ABI class: XFree86 Font Renderer, version 0.3

(II) Loading font FreeType

(II) LoadModule: "nvidia"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.o

(II) Module nvidia: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"

	compiled for 4.0.2, module version = 1.0.3123

	Module class: XFree86 Video Driver

(II) LoadModule: "mouse"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/input/mouse_drv.o

(II) Module mouse: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

	compiled for 4.2.1, module version = 1.0.0

	Module class: XFree86 XInput Driver

	ABI class: XFree86 XInput driver, version 0.3

(II) NVIDIA XFree86 Driver  1.0-3123  Tue Aug 27 16:00:08 PDT 2002

(II) NVIDIA: NVIDIA driver for: RIVA TNT, RIVA TNT2, Vanta,

	RIVA TNT2 Ultra, RIVA TNT2 Model 64, Aladdin TNT2, GeForce 256,

	GeForce DDR, Quadro, GeForce2 MX/MX 400, GeForce2 MX 100/200,

	Quadro2 MXR/EX/Go, GeForce2 Integrated GPU, GeForce2 GTS,

	GeForce2 Ti, GeForce2 Ultra, Quadro2 Pro, GeForce4 MX 460,

	GeForce4 MX 440, GeForce4 MX 420, Quadro4 500/550 XGL,

	Quadro4 200/400 NVS, NV18, NV18 , NV18  , NV18, NV18GL, NV18GL ,

	NV18GL  , 0x01F0, GeForce3, GeForce3 Ti 200, GeForce3 Ti 500,

	Quadro DCC, GeForce4 Ti 4600, GeForce4 Ti 4400, GeForce4 Ti 4200,

	Quadro4 900 XGL, Quadro4 750 XGL, Quadro4 700 XGL, NV28, NV28 ,

	NV28GL, NV28GL , GeForce2 Go, GeForce4 440 Go, GeForce4 420 Go,

	GeForce4 420 Go 32M, GeForce4 460 Go, GeForce4 440 Go 64M,

	GeForce4 410 Go 16M, Quadro4 500 GoGL

(II) Primary Device is: PCI 01:00:0

(--) Assigning device section with no busID to primary device

(--) Chipset GeForce3 Ti 200 found

(II) resource ranges after xf86ClaimFixedResources() call:

	[0] -1	0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

	[1] -1	0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

	[2] -1	0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

	[3] -1	0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

	[4] -1	0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

	[5] -1	0xe4011000 - 0xe40110ff (0x100) MX[B]

	[6] -1	0xe4010000 - 0xe40100ff (0x100) MX[B]

	[7] -1	0xd0000000 - 0xd3ffffff (0x4000000) MX[B]

	[8] -1	0xe0000000 - 0xe007ffff (0x80000) MX[B](B)

	[9] -1	0xdc000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x4000000) MX[B](B)

	[10] -1	0xd4000000 - 0xd4ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

	[11] -1	0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

	[12] -1	0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[13] -1	0x0000e800 - 0x0000e80f (0x10) IX[B]

	[14] -1	0x0000e400 - 0x0000e41f (0x20) IX[B]

	[15] -1	0x0000e000 - 0x0000e01f (0x20) IX[B]

	[16] -1	0x0000dc00 - 0x0000dc1f (0x20) IX[B]

	[17] -1	0x0000d800 - 0x0000d81f (0x20) IX[B]

	[18] -1	0x0000d400 - 0x0000d40f (0x10) IX[B]

	[19] -1	0x0000d000 - 0x0000d0ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) resource ranges after probing:

	[0] -1	0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

	[1] -1	0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

	[2] -1	0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

	[3] -1	0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

	[4] -1	0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

	[5] -1	0xe4011000 - 0xe40110ff (0x100) MX[B]

	[6] -1	0xe4010000 - 0xe40100ff (0x100) MX[B]

	[7] -1	0xd0000000 - 0xd3ffffff (0x4000000) MX[B]

	[8] -1	0xe0000000 - 0xe007ffff (0x80000) MX[B](B)

	[9] -1	0xdc000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x4000000) MX[B](B)

	[10] -1	0xd4000000 - 0xd4ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

	[11] 0	0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B]

	[12] 0	0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B]

	[13] 0	0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B]

	[14] -1	0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

	[15] -1	0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[16] -1	0x0000e800 - 0x0000e80f (0x10) IX[B]

	[17] -1	0x0000e400 - 0x0000e41f (0x20) IX[B]

	[18] -1	0x0000e000 - 0x0000e01f (0x20) IX[B]

	[19] -1	0x0000dc00 - 0x0000dc1f (0x20) IX[B]

	[20] -1	0x0000d800 - 0x0000d81f (0x20) IX[B]

	[21] -1	0x0000d400 - 0x0000d40f (0x10) IX[B]

	[22] -1	0x0000d000 - 0x0000d0ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[23] 0	0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B]

	[24] 0	0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B]

(II) Setting vga for screen 0.

(II) Loading sub module "vgahw"

(II) LoadModule: "vgahw"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libvgahw.a

(II) Module vgahw: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

	compiled for 4.2.1, module version = 0.1.0

	ABI class: XFree86 Video Driver, version 0.5

(**) NVIDIA(0): Depth 16, (--) framebuffer bpp 16

(==) NVIDIA(0): RGB weight 565

(==) NVIDIA(0): Default visual is TrueColor

(==) NVIDIA(0): Using gamma correction (1.0, 1.0, 1.0)

(--) NVIDIA(0): Linear framebuffer at 0xDC000000

(--) NVIDIA(0): MMIO registers at 0xD4000000

(--) NVIDIA(0): VideoRAM: 65536 kBytes

(--) NVIDIA(0): Detected TV Encoder: Brooktree 871

(--) NVIDIA(0): Display 0: maximum pixel clock at  8 bpp: 350 MHz

(--) NVIDIA(0): Display 0: maximum pixel clock at 16 bpp: 350 MHz

(--) NVIDIA(0): Display 0: maximum pixel clock at 32 bpp: 350 MHz

(II) Loading sub module "ddc"

(II) LoadModule: "ddc"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libddc.a

(II) Module ddc: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

	compiled for 4.2.1, module version = 1.0.0

	ABI class: XFree86 Video Driver, version 0.5

(WW) NVIDIA(0): The user specified VertRefresh "50.000-90.000" has been

(WW) NVIDIA(0):      adjusted to "56.000-86.000" (the intersection with

(WW) NVIDIA(0):      EDID-specified VertRefresh "56.000-86.000"

(II) NVIDIA(0): BLACK-TFT-SHARP: Using hsync range of 31.50-82.00 kHz

(II) NVIDIA(0): BLACK-TFT-SHARP: Using vrefresh range of 56.00-86.00 Hz

(II) NVIDIA(0): Clock range:  12.00 to 350.00 MHz

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "512x384" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1280x960" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "640x480" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1280x1024" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "640x512" (hsync out of range)

(WW) (1600x1200,BLACK-TFT-SHARP) mode clock 162MHz exceeds DDC maximum 160MHz

(WW) (1600x1200,BLACK-TFT-SHARP) mode clock 175.5MHz exceeds DDC maximum 160MHz

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1792x1344" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "896x672" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1792x1344" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "896x672" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1856x1392" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "928x696" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1856x1392" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "928x696" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1920x1440" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "960x720" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1920x1440" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "960x720" (hsync out of range)

(**) NVIDIA(0): Validated modes for Display Device 0:

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Mode "1280x1024/76Hz": 135.0 MHz, 81.1 kHz, 76.2 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "640x480": 36.0 MHz, 43.3 kHz, 85.0 Hz

(II) NVIDIA(0): Virtual screen size determined to be 1280 x 1024

(--) NVIDIA(0): Display dimensions: (360, 290) mm

(--) NVIDIA(0): DPI set to (90, 89)

(II) Loading sub module "fb"

(II) LoadModule: "fb"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libfb.a

(II) Module fb: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

	compiled for 4.2.1, module version = 1.0.0

	ABI class: XFree86 ANSI C Emulation, version 0.1

(II) Loading sub module "xaa"

(II) LoadModule: "xaa"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libxaa.a

(II) Module xaa: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

	compiled for 4.2.1, module version = 1.0.0

	ABI class: XFree86 Video Driver, version 0.5

(II) Loading sub module "ramdac"

(II) LoadModule: "ramdac"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libramdac.a

(II) Module ramdac: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

	compiled for 4.2.1, module version = 0.1.0

	ABI class: XFree86 Video Driver, version 0.5

(II) do I need RAC?  No, I don't.

(II) resource ranges after preInit:

	[0] 0	0xe0000000 - 0xe007ffff (0x80000) MX[B]

	[1] 0	0xdc000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x4000000) MX[B]

	[2] 0	0xd4000000 - 0xd4ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B]

	[3] -1	0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

	[4] -1	0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

	[5] -1	0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

	[6] -1	0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

	[7] -1	0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

	[8] -1	0xe4011000 - 0xe40110ff (0x100) MX[B]

	[9] -1	0xe4010000 - 0xe40100ff (0x100) MX[B]

	[10] -1	0xd0000000 - 0xd3ffffff (0x4000000) MX[B]

	[11] -1	0xe0000000 - 0xe007ffff (0x80000) MX[B](B)

	[12] -1	0xdc000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x4000000) MX[B](B)

	[13] -1	0xd4000000 - 0xd4ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

	[14] 0	0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B](OprD)

	[15] 0	0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B](OprD)

	[16] 0	0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B](OprD)

	[17] -1	0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

	[18] -1	0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[19] -1	0x0000e800 - 0x0000e80f (0x10) IX[B]

	[20] -1	0x0000e400 - 0x0000e41f (0x20) IX[B]

	[21] -1	0x0000e000 - 0x0000e01f (0x20) IX[B]

	[22] -1	0x0000dc00 - 0x0000dc1f (0x20) IX[B]

	[23] -1	0x0000d800 - 0x0000d81f (0x20) IX[B]

	[24] -1	0x0000d400 - 0x0000d40f (0x10) IX[B]

	[25] -1	0x0000d000 - 0x0000d0ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[26] 0	0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B](OprU)

	[27] 0	0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B](OprU)

(WW) NVIDIA(0): Failed to verify AGP usage

(II) NVIDIA(0): Setting mode "1280x1024/76Hz"

----------

## wolf

... dumme Frage ... aber hast du auch die Treiber für den Kernel installiert ... bzw. das entsprechende AGP-Modul im Kernel aktiviert ... sieht nämlich so aus, als wenn er den AGP-Treiber nicht initialiseirt hat  :Sad: 

Gruss,

wolf

----------

## Udo

Ja,ich habe mich noch mal vergewissert ob das der Fall ist.

Ohne Änderungen zu unternehmen hatte es ja in dem alten Board mit Via KT133 Funktioniert.

Deshalb staunte ich nicht schlecht,als ich auf einmal kein XWindows mehr nutzen konnte nach dem Umbau.

So hatte ich dann glx wieder kommentiert und "nv" eingetragen um überhaupt Xfree nutzen zu können.

So fing ich an,alle möglichen Parameter im Kernel und Bios auszuprobieren,aber kein Erfolg.

Das System kommt übrigends nur zurück wenn ich glx nicht mit einbinde.

Wenn glx auskommentiert ist,dann stürzt er so ab,das nur ein Ausschalten hilft.

Wenn es nicht unter einer anderen Distr. Laufen würde,hätte ich an Treiberkonflikte gedacht.

Wenn das System ohne änderungen auch Probleme im KT133 gehabt hätte,wär mir wohler.

Das ist wieder so ein Fehler den keiner hat und nur bei mir auftritt.

Gruß Udo

P.S Es gibt keine doofen Fragen,es gibt nur doofe Antworten  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Udo

Anscheinend bin ich doch nicht der einzige,leider ist auch dort keine Lösung zu sehen:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=23584&highlight=nvidia+problem

Das es ohne änderungen unter Suse8.1 läuft ist und bleibt mir ein Rätsel Was macht Gentoo mit agp so anders?

----------

## wolf

... hm dann würde ich es mal mit dem ac-kernel (2.4.20-ac1) probieren :/ ... oder hatteste den auch schon getestet?

----------

## Udo

Habe mittlerweile den 2.4.20 und der tut es auch nicht.

Wie gesagt,Suse funktioniert und dort nehmen die den 2.4.18.

Gruß Udo

----------

## Udo

Ja,ich es liegt an agpgart.

Ich habe die Fehler bei allen Kerneln auch bei 2.4.19.

IRQ haben auch keine Besserung gebracht.

Warum läuft die Krücke denn dann unter Suse??

die nehmen doch auch agpgart.

Wenn ich insmod agpgart mache komm:

Using /lib/modules/2.4.19-gentoo-r10/kernel/drivers/char                                /agp/agpgart.o

/lib/modules/2.4.19-gentoo-r10/kernel/drivers/char/agp/a                                gpgart.o: init_module: No such device

Hint: insmod errors can be caused by incorrect module pa                                rameters, including invalid IO or IRQ parameters.

      You may find more information in syslog or the out                                put from dmesg

Wenn ich dann dmesg mach:

Linux version 2.4.19-gentoo-r10 (root@localhost) (gcc version 3.2) #1 Mon Dec 2 21:03:29 Local time zone must be set--see zic manua

BIOS-provided physical RAM map:

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000000000 - 000000000009f400 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000000009f400 - 00000000000a0000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000000f0000 - 0000000000100000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000100000 - 000000003fff0000 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000003fff0000 - 000000003fff3000 (ACPI NVS)

 BIOS-e820: 000000003fff3000 - 0000000040000000 (ACPI data)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fec00000 - 00000000fec01000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fee00000 - 00000000fee01000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000ffff0000 - 0000000100000000 (reserved)

127MB HIGHMEM available.

896MB LOWMEM available.

Advanced speculative caching feature present

On node 0 totalpages: 262128

zone(0): 4096 pages.

zone(1): 225280 pages.

zone(2): 32752 pages.

Kernel command line: root=/dev/sda1 hda=ide-scsi

ide_setup: hda=ide-scsi

Initializing CPU#0

Detected 2167.185 MHz processor.

Console: colour VGA+ 80x25

Calibrating delay loop... 4325.37 BogoMIPS

Memory: 1026832k/1048512k available (1831k kernel code, 18096k reserved, 571k data, 120k init, 131008k highmem)

Checking if this processor honours the WP bit even in supervisor mode... Ok.

Dentry cache hash table entries: 131072 (order: 8, 1048576 bytes)

Inode cache hash table entries: 65536 (order: 7, 524288 bytes)

Mount-cache hash table entries: 16384 (order: 5, 131072 bytes)

Buffer-cache hash table entries: 65536 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)

Page-cache hash table entries: 262144 (order: 8, 1048576 bytes)

CPU: Before vendor init, caps: 0383fbff c1c3fbff 00000000, vendor = 2

Advanced speculative caching feature present

Disabling advanced speculative caching

CPU: L1 I Cache: 64K (64 bytes/line), D cache 64K (64 bytes/line)

CPU: L2 Cache: 256K (64 bytes/line)

CPU: After vendor init, caps: 0383fbf7 c1c3fbff 00000000 00000000

Intel machine check architecture supported.

Intel machine check reporting enabled on CPU#0.

CPU:     After generic, caps: 0383fbf7 c1c3fbff 00000000 00000000

CPU:             Common caps: 0383fbf7 c1c3fbff 00000000 00000000

CPU: AMD Athlon(tm) XP 2700+ stepping 01

Enabling fast FPU save and restore... done.

Enabling unmasked SIMD FPU exception support... done.

Checking 'hlt' instruction... OK.

POSIX conformance testing by UNIFIX

mtrr: v1.40 (20010327) Richard Gooch (rgooch@atnf.csiro.au)

mtrr: detected mtrr type: Intel

PCI: PCI BIOS revision 2.10 entry at 0xfb350, last bus=1

PCI: Using configuration type 1

PCI: Probing PCI hardware

Unknown bridge resource 0: assuming transparent

PCI: Using IRQ router VIA [1106/3177] at 00:11.0

Linux NET4.0 for Linux 2.4

Based upon Swansea University Computer Society NET3.039

Initializing RT netlink socket

apm: BIOS version 1.2 Flags 0x07 (Driver version 1.16)

Starting kswapd

allocated 32 pages and 32 bhs reserved for the highmem bounces

VFS: Diskquotas version dquot_6.4.0 initialized

devfs: v1.12a (20020514) Richard Gooch (rgooch@atnf.csiro.au)

devfs: boot_options: 0x0

pty: 256 Unix98 ptys configured

Serial driver version 5.05c (2001-07-0 :Cool:  with HUB-6 MANY_PORTS MULTIPORT SHARE_IRQ SERIAL_PCI enabled

ttyS00 at 0x03f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A

Real Time Clock Driver v1.10e

Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 6.31

ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx

VP_IDE: IDE controller on PCI bus 00 dev 89

PCI: No IRQ known for interrupt pin A of device 00:11.1. Please try using pci=biosirq.

VP_IDE: chipset revision 6

VP_IDE: not 100% native mode: will probe irqs later

VP_IDE: Unknown VIA SouthBridge, contact Vojtech Pavlik <vojtech@ucw.cz>

hda: PLEXTOR CD-R PX-W2410A, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

ide0 at 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6 on irq 14

ide0: probed IRQ 14 failed, using default.

ide-floppy driver 0.99.newide

floppy0: no floppy controllers found

SLIP: version 0.8.4-NET3.019-NEWTTY (dynamic channels, max=256) (6 bit encapsulation enabled).

CSLIP: code copyright 1989 Regents of the University of California.

SLIP linefill/keepalive option.

RAMDISK driver initialized: 16 RAM disks of 64000K size 1024 blocksize

loop: loaded (max 8 devices)

PPP generic driver version 2.4.2

PPP Deflate Compression module registered

PPP BSD Compression module registered

8139too Fast Ethernet driver 0.9.25

PCI: Found IRQ 11 for device 00:09.0

PCI: Sharing IRQ 11 with 00:10.1

eth0: RealTek RTL8139 Fast Ethernet at 0xf880d000, 00:e0:7d:7d:61:11, IRQ 11

eth0:  Identified 8139 chip type 'RTL-8139B'

Linux video capture interface: v1.00

ide-floppy driver 0.99.newide

SCSI subsystem driver Revision: 1.00

scsi0 : SCSI host adapter emulation for IDE ATAPI devices

  Vendor: PLEXTOR   Model: CD-R   PX-W2410A  Rev: 1.04

  Type:   CD-ROM                             ANSI SCSI revision: 02

3ware Storage Controller device driver for Linux v1.02.00.025.

PCI: Found IRQ 15 for device 00:0a.0

PCI: Sharing IRQ 15 with 00:0c.0

PCI: Sharing IRQ 15 with 00:10.2

scsi1 : Found a 3ware Storage Controller at 0xd400, IRQ: 15, P-chip: 5.7

scsi1 : 3ware Storage Controller

  Vendor: 3ware     Model: 3w-xxxx           Rev: 1.0

  Type:   Direct-Access                      ANSI SCSI revision: 00

Attached scsi disk sda at scsi1, channel 0, id 0, lun 0

SCSI device sda: 360303360 512-byte hdwr sectors (184475 MB)

Partition check:

 /dev/scsi/host1/bus0/target0/lun0: p1 p2 p3 p4 < p5 p6 p7 p8 >

Attached scsi CD-ROM sr0 at scsi0, channel 0, id 0, lun 0

sr0: scsi3-mmc drive: 40x/40x writer cd/rw xa/form2 cdda tray

Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.12

usb.c: registered new driver usbdevfs

usb.c: registered new driver hub

PCI: Found IRQ 5 for device 00:10.3

hcd.c: ehci-hcd @ 00:10.3, PCI device 1106:3104

hcd.c: irq 5, pci mem f8813000

usb.c: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

hcd/ehci-hcd.c: USB 2.0 support enabled, EHCI rev 1. 0

hub.c: USB hub found

hub.c: 6 ports detected

usb-uhci.c: $Revision: 1.275 $ time 21:05:19 Dec  2 2002

usb-uhci.c: High bandwidth mode enabled

PCI: Found IRQ 10 for device 00:10.0

usb-uhci.c: USB UHCI at I/O 0xdc00, IRQ 10

usb-uhci.c: Detected 2 ports

usb.c: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

hub.c: USB hub found

hub.c: 2 ports detected

PCI: Found IRQ 11 for device 00:10.1

PCI: Sharing IRQ 11 with 00:09.0

usb-uhci.c: USB UHCI at I/O 0xe000, IRQ 11

usb-uhci.c: Detected 2 ports

usb.c: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 3

hub.c: USB hub found

hub.c: 2 ports detected

PCI: Found IRQ 15 for device 00:10.2

PCI: Sharing IRQ 15 with 00:0a.0

PCI: Sharing IRQ 15 with 00:0c.0

usb-uhci.c: USB UHCI at I/O 0xe400, IRQ 15

usb-uhci.c: Detected 2 ports

usb.c: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 4

hub.c: USB hub found

hub.c: 2 ports detected

usb-uhci.c: v1.275:USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver

usb.c: registered new driver hiddev

usb.c: registered new driver hid

hid-core.c: v1.8.1 Andreas Gal, Vojtech Pavlik <vojtech@suse.cz>

hid-core.c: USB HID support drivers

usb.c: registered new driver usbscanner

scanner.c: 0.4.6:USB Scanner Driver

usb.c: registered new driver usblp

printer.c: v0.11: USB Printer Device Class driver

pwc Philips PCA645/646 + PCVC675/680/690 + PCVC730/740/750 webcam module version 8.6 loaded.

pwc Also supports the Askey VC010, Logitech Quickcam 3000 Pro, Samsung MPC-C10 and MPC-C30,

pwc the Creative WebCam 5, SOTEC Afina Eye and Visionite VCS-UC300 and VCS-UM100.

usb.c: registered new driver Philips webcam

usb.c: registered new driver dc2xx

dc2xx.c: v1.0.0:USB Camera Driver for Kodak DC-2xx series cameras

usb.c: registered new driver dabusb

dabusb.c: v1.54:DAB-USB Interface Driver for Linux (c)1999

usb.c: registered new driver ov511

ov511.c: v1.50 for Linux 2.4 : OV511 USB Camera Driver

se401.c: SE401 usb camera driver version 0.23 registering

usb.c: registered new driver se401

usb.c: registered new driver stv680

stv680.c: [usb_stv680_init:1665] STV(i): usb camera driver version v0.25 registering

stv680.c: STV0680 USB Camera Driver v0.25

usb.c: registered new driver hpusbscsi

usb.c: registered new driver serial

usbserial.c: USB Serial support registered for Generic

usbserial.c: USB Serial Driver core v1.4

Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

usb.c: registered new driver usb-storage

USB Mass Storage support registered.

mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

md: md driver 0.90.0 MAX_MD_DEVS=256, MD_SB_DISKS=27

md: Autodetecting RAID arrays.

md: autorun ...

md: ... autorun DONE.

NET4: Linux TCP/IP 1.0 for NET4.0

IP Protocols: ICMP, UDP, TCP, IGMP

IP: routing cache hash table of 8192 buckets, 64Kbytes

TCP: Hash tables configured (established 262144 bind 65536)

Linux IP multicast router 0.06 plus PIM-SM

NET4: Unix domain sockets 1.0/SMP for Linux NET4.0.

FAT: bogus logical sector size 0

FAT: bogus logical sector size 0

reiserfs: checking transaction log (device 08:01) ...

Using r5 hash to sort names

ReiserFS version 3.6.25

VFS: Mounted root (reiserfs filesystem) readonly.

Freeing unused kernel memory: 120k freed

hub.c: USB new device connect on bus2/1, assigned device number 2

usb-uhci.c: interrupt, status 3, frame# 1202

input0: USB HID v1.00 Mouse [Microsoft Microsoft Trackball Optical®] on usb2:2.0

Adding Swap: 1052248k swap-space (priority -1)

reiserfs: checking transaction log (device 08:07) ...

Using r5 hash to sort names

ReiserFS version 3.6.25

reiserfs: checking transaction log (device 08:0 :Cool:  ...

Using r5 hash to sort names

ReiserFS version 3.6.25

PCI: Found IRQ 15 for device 00:0c.0

PCI: Sharing IRQ 15 with 00:0a.0

PCI: Sharing IRQ 15 with 00:10.2

lp: driver loaded but no devices found

Linux agpgart interface v0.99 (c) Jeff Hartmann

agpgart: Maximum main memory to use for agp memory: 816M

agpgart: Unsupported Via chipset (device id: 3189), you might want to try agp_try_unsupported=1.

agpgart: no supported devices found.

eth0: Setting 100mbps full-duplex based on auto-negotiated partner ability 45e1.

3w-xxxx: scsi1: AEN: INFO: Initialization started: Unit #0.

Linux agpgart interface v0.99 (c) Jeff Hartmann

agpgart: Maximum main memory to use for agp memory: 816M

agpgart: Unsupported Via chipset (device id: 3189), you might want to try agp_try_unsupported=1.

agpgart: no supported devices found.

Igendwie versteh ich nicht was da schief läuft.

Danke schon mal für die Antworten!!!

----------

## Udo

Es läuft,aber nur lesen hätte einiges erspart*gg*

Zuerst habe ich insmod NVdriver ausgeführt,das klappte schonmal

Dann:

insmod agpgart agp_try_unsupported=1

so nimmt er agpgart ohne das er den chipsatz kennt.

siehe da, er nahm agpgart

Danach ließ sich xfree mit Nvidialogo starten.

Jetzt muss ich nur noch herausfinden wie ich das beim Booten automatisch laden lasse.

Komisch das Gentoo unter Suse den Chipsatz erkennt,aber unter Gentoo nicht.

Der Witz ist, das agpgart dies immer gesagt hat,aber ich erst auf eine alte Internetseite auf diese agpgart option aufmerksam wurde.

Jetzt läuft es wieder.

Vielleicht hilft es ja einem Hilfesuchendem mit dem gleichen Problem.

Gruß Udo

----------

